# picked up a jennings super T II



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

*geting some work done , need some advice on vintage bow accesoires*

i got it mostly cleaned up and i found a online shop that carrys strings for older compounds with strings like this one has (39" 16 strand). i will be ordering it as soon as i get payed for some computer componets i sold .i plan to get a shop to string it for me .

i want to keep most every thing on this bow vitage , what was a good arrow rest and sight + peep setup from the late 70s - early 80s ? would also like to get correct quiver for this bow . right now though my focus is on the string peep sight and string silencers and geting it cleaned up the rest of the way . 

i think it will make a nice small game bow for rabbits and squirrels with some judo points and some aluminum arrows . also will make a nice finger shooting bow, i do not plan to use a relese aid with this bow just need a leather 3 figner glove .


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

for the rest, if you can find a golden key tm hunter in someone's old stuff box, that would be vintage.

a black kwikee quiver would be about right for that era. an even better find would be the 'ace in the hole' quiver from jennings.

cat whiskers or beaver tails were the silencers of the day. a peep with a tube was also the 'newest' thing back then. as far as a sight, try to find a 5pin with individual pins with a square pin guard. with a super t, there werent that many hunting sights with pin guards yet. with sights of that time, the pins were usually made of brass.

strings back then were natural fiber but dacron is the closest equivalent. dont use anything more modern than dacron, the wood limbs wont last long.


try to seek out some of the older shops, they would be the closest and best places for vintage parts. the original factory bowpress for those was a turnbuckle style with hooks specially bent for the limb brackets. thats what that upturned flair on the riser side is for.




matthew_h said:


> i got it mostly cleaned up and i found a online shop that carrys strings for older compounds with strings like this one has (39" 16 strand). i will be ordering it as soon as i get payed for some computer componets i sold .i plan to get a shop to string it for me .
> 
> i want to keep most every thing on this bow vitage , what was a good arrow rest and sight + peep setup from the late 70s - early 80s ? would also like to get correct quiver for this bow . right now though my focus is on the string peep sight and string silencers and geting it cleaned up the rest of the way .
> 
> i think it will make a nice small game bow for rabbits and squirrels with some judo points and some aluminum arrows . also will make a nice finger shooting bow, i do not plan to use a relese aid with this bow just need a leather 3 figner glove .


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

*thank you*

thank you very much for the info  . the string i am going to order is dacron . there is a bow shop near hear that i think should have old used gear , they have been around a while . http://www.bowhuntingstuff.com/product/B50-CMPND-BOW-STRING/B50_Dacron_Bowstring_for_Older_Compound_Bows.html

thats the string i am going to get , would that work ok ? also i have right now a bear sure hit sight that came on it and i am working on cleaning that up to use . it has 3 brass pins but i would like to find more sturdy unit after i get it set up more completly .

would a bow shop have any trouble to install a string on that bow since it is such a old bow ? if you cant tell , but i am sure you can i love fixing up old hunting gear and useing it agin .


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no, changing a string isnt that hard on the older bows. the original jennings T and STAR series bows used the 'batwing' style cable ends. some of the repairs to cables gave them teardrop and double teardrop cable ends.

the double teardrops make it super easy. just partially draw the bow back and have someone attach the new string on the other side.

if you need a pic of the proper way to attach the string to the batwing style ends, just ask.


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

thank you , a picture of the correct way to install the new string would be great .this is a pic of the way the string is on attached to the cable curently .it is abit dark i can get a better pic tommorow . 

do you happen to know what the max draw weight of the bow can be set to and what the rest of the specs are ? the only file i have been able to find was a part list , that was very helpful it has the string info on it .


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

couldnt tell ya what the peak weight would be. only way to tell is to crank it up and check it with a scale.


here's the pic of the proper way to hook the string to the batwings



a word of caution.....if your wheels have the blue turcite bushings, do not use any oils to lube it, use powdered graphite. the bushings will swell and crack if you use petroleum based lubes.


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

thank you  you are being very helpful .i realy am likeing this forum lots of good info and freindly users  .


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

For a fingers rest, a "flipper" plus a brass Berger Button would be ideal, otherwise just a plain old stick-on rubber rest is as good as anything.

Dacron strings were the material of choice back then. "Natural fibers" such as linen, as someone else posted, haven't been used in production bows since maybe the '1930s. I seem to recall a material called "fortisan" or something similar as being the choice in the middle part of that last century, but dacron has been in use since the '50s and of course on early compounds.


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

i looked at the bow and it accutly has a original jennings stick on rubber arrow rest . i will give that a try after i get it so it shoots . also i have the original bear sight that was on it bent back into shape and geting it ready for a coat of paint . i should be geting $10 today and i have a couple $ i am going ot order a new dracon string and i will get it put on at a shop if my firend can't do it . i think he has a older type of bow press . 

also it has a quiver mount on it can amy one idetify what quiver it is for ? thank you for all your help guys , this is going ot be a fun project .


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i could be wrong about the string material. it could have been dacron back then and they just started coming out with different blends. i was 11yrs old when those bows came out....string material wasnt high on the list of archery knowledge back then.


the quiver mount is most likely from a bear quiver of the time. you may be able to find some that match at garage sales and estate sales. you can always check with the local 'old time mom&pop' shop. they may have some in the lost and forgotten boxes.

maybe i should rummage in the attic of my parent's place and see what lost treasures of knowledge i can find.


keep an eye on the jacketing of the cables, if they start to get wrinkly or look 'different' from the rest of the cabling...chances are you have a broken strand or an 'in the process of breaking' cable. when they let go, it can hurt worse than the 'normal' cables we use today. a lot of times they break and create shrapnel.


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

thank you for the info on the cables . i have looked them over and they apear to be in good shape exept for a scratch here and there .i will keep my eye on them . i got it cleaned up a bit more and have taken a couple pics . i cant wait to get it so i can shoot it . i will order the string tomorrow i think .i will get a pic of the sight up later i have refinished it the best i could it is still a bit bent but not very badly . i will post pics after the pait is cured .


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

can't figure out how to edit , here is the sight i fixed up . it was all bent up and i bent it back into shape cleaned up the pins and sanded what finish was left and repainted the sight brown with a clear coat .


----------

